# 69 ram air lll carb



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi. What is the correct carb number for a 69 ram air lll 4 speed judge?? Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

greenjudge69 said:


> Hi. What is the correct carb number for a 69 ram air lll 4 speed judge?? Thanks


I believe for the WS it's: 7028273


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

-Early production '69 RAIII stick used the abbreviated part number style 28273 Ram Air Qjet. This style Qjet is date stamped on drivers side rear corner of the throttle body. 
-Later production '69 RAIII used full part number 7028273 with pick code, then date stamped on 2nd line. 
Each style of original '69 RA Qjet had its own style of font for the stamped numbers. Lot of very expensive forgerys out there, & honestly, unless one truly knows what he's looking at, the chances of getting burned are very high. 
-Very very late in '69 production, several '69 RA3 stick cars have been documented as using the RA4 application 7029273. This particular RA Qjet are even more expensive & there are numerous forgerys out there as well. 

Unless the car is deserving of a cutting edge Concours restoration, it would be much more sensible & much more affordable to search out a Service Replacement dated 7029270. The SR dated 7029270 Qjets were Service Replacement for all three '69 Pontiac Ram Air Qjets. Typically, '69 RA SR Qjets trade in the $500-650 range, needing restoration. Real deal 28273's & 7028273's are well over 2K, needing total restoration, if one can find one. Again really, have to know what ones looking @ if pursuing the real deal.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you. Great info


----------

